# What's Your Favourite Harry Potter Crossover?



## Sasori-puppet#100 (May 31, 2007)

As anybody who knows me can attest to, I am addicted to Harry Potter crossovers. Since I don't see a thread like this already on here, this thread will be to compile good HPxNaruto crossovers that you guys have read and recommend. Remember, no NC-17 fics. Those go in the bath house. Please post the following information:

Title (with a link to the fic)
Author
Rating
Genre
Summary
Your Rating (out of ten)
Your Comments

I'll go first.

Title: 
Author: Gigabomb
Rating: T
Genre: Humor
Summary: Naruto x Harry Potter crossover. This is what happens when Orochimaru takes the concept of learning every jutsu in the world far too literally and the Sound Five pay the price. So does Hogwarts.
My Rating: 10/10
My Comments: All of Gigabomb's fics are amazing, and this one is no exception. She takes six little-known characters and writes them wonderfully. Not your typical "Naruto and co go to Hogwarts," so it's refreshingly new^^


For those who want to skip the comments, here's links to the fics recommended.

Over the Hills and Far Away
Uchiha Potter
Never Again
Akatsuki in Hogwarts
Harry Potter crack ficlets
A Year In the Life of a Defense Against the Dark Arts teacher
Running Home
Naruto and the Goblet of Fire
Naruto and the Deathly Hallows

Non-fanfiction Links:
Two Collections


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 31, 2007)

wtf is dis shit?


----------



## Omega (Jun 1, 2007)

Weezy said:


> wtf is dis shit?


Yeah I really think it's really wierd to have harry potter w/ naruto....Its just wrong...

Good crossovers

Naruto/Bleach
Naruto/Inuyasha
and otherthings I cant remember

Hell even Naruto/POKEMON! Thats better than Naruto/Harry potter...


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jun 1, 2007)

Giroro_Gunso said:


> Yeah I really think it's really wierd to have harry potter w/ naruto....Its just wrong...
> 
> Good crossovers
> 
> ...




Yes, well I'm a weird person. So it's perfect. And I actually have written a Naruto/Pokemon crossover. It's humor, obviously.


----------



## Vance (Jun 1, 2007)

Harry Potter, I pity your soul... You have killed the Fanfiction Section with this...


----------



## Omega (Jun 1, 2007)

Vance said:


> Harry Potter, I pity your soul... You have killed the Fanfiction Section with this...


OMG! *OVERKILL!!!:amazed *


----------



## Vance (Jun 1, 2007)

Get out now n00b...


----------



## Omega (Jun 1, 2007)

...Who me?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jun 1, 2007)

Vance said:


> Harry Potter, I pity your soul... You have killed the Fanfiction Section with this...




Wow...you're actually the first HP anti-fan I've ever met It's pretty popular where I live. Congratulations. 

But you probably shouldn't be on this thread, if you don't like it


----------



## Vance (Jun 1, 2007)

Just to let you know that this is not too good.


  @Giroro, yeah you, this threadstarter isn't a n00b, he's cool.


----------



## Omega (Jun 1, 2007)

Oook?Sure whatever....

Naruto=Animated
Harrypotter=Non-animated

But hell you could be right Some people may take a likeing to it....Sort of


----------



## Raizen (Jun 1, 2007)

You people might think I'm strange when I say this. I watched the first three HP movies and read the first book. I actually like it.


----------



## Vance (Jun 1, 2007)

Harry Potter is good, but with Naruto? Err, no...


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jun 1, 2007)

Vance said:


> Harry Potter is good, but with Naruto? Err, no...




You think it's strange with Naruto? I read a Tetris/HP crossover once. It was written by an author who had made it his mission to have at least one HP crossover in every section of ff.net.



Energie said:


> You people might think I'm strange when I say this. I watched the first three HP movies and read the first book. I actually like it.



Just the first one? The books are way better than the movies.


----------



## Vance (Jun 1, 2007)

Uhh, what fics appeal to you man?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 1, 2007)

i encourage anyone who watchs/read harry to commit suicide.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jun 1, 2007)

Vance said:


> Uhh, what fics appeal to you man?




You mean me?


----------



## Omega (Jun 1, 2007)

Pfft hahahahhahahaha


----------



## Vance (Jun 1, 2007)

YES YOU


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jun 1, 2007)

Vance said:


> YES YOU



I will read anything that has both "Harry Potter" and "crossover" in its summary. Of course, whether I read past the first chapter depends on how well it's written. About half of my favourites list is comprised of HP crossovers. The other half doesn't have any specific pattern to it.


----------



## Vance (Jun 1, 2007)

Umm, Giroro, leave now.


----------



## BasicallyAnIdiot (Jun 10, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> I will read anything that has both "Harry Potter" and "crossover" in its summary. Of course, whether I read past the first chapter depends on how well it's written. About half of my favourites list is comprised of HP crossovers. The other half doesn't have any specific pattern to it.



No it's just perchance most of it's YYH or something of the like. 

Title: Over the Hills and Far Away 
Author:The Red Dragons Order
Rating: T
Genre: Action/Adventure/General
Summary:As if fighting Voldemort wasn't enough, Harry finds out that his grandfather is none other than a certain Sannin named Orochimaru. Oh dear. Harry PotterNaruto xover RR
Your Rating: 10
Your Comments: This fic is so well done (with the proper character changes, the descriptions on the scenes and places, and it's rare to find someone OOC). The author understands the importance of paragraphs, correct wording and proper sentences. It is one of the few fics worthy of being called a Golden Fic. -i.e: compared to the rest of the noob authors and their one sentence (when does one paragrapgh equal a chapter?) fics (I can get away with saying that mostly because while I'm a noob here, I'm far from it on ff.net) on ff.net, TRDO knows what it takes to make a golden story.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jun 10, 2007)

Finally, another fic! Now we just need to track down other people on this forum that read HP crossovers. I didn't think they'd be that hard to find.



BasicallyAnIdiot said:


> No it's just perchance most of it's YYH or something of the like.



That's not the point...


----------



## DLQwijibo (Jul 1, 2007)

Title: 
Author: Chosha Kurenai
Rating: T
Genre: Adventure/Fantasy
Summary: After Voldemort's fall, Harry was raised an Uchiha with his cousins Sasuke and Itachi, unaware of his other heritage. How will Hogwarts deal with this kunai weilding, Ass kicking Uchiha Harry Potter?
Your Rating: 10
Your Comments: Its basically Harry being sent to the Hidden Leaf Village to be raised by Uchiha Fugaku, with him being treated the same as Sasuke. Its pretty much canon until after Itachi kills everyone (bar him and Sasuke), then it goes through Harry becoming a genin and then going to Hogwarts. I only found it because I wanted to read a Harry Potter fic where he gets the Sharingan and haven't regretted it at all. Strong writing style and good grammar, its a good read for any fan of Naruto and/or Harry Potter.

DLQ


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jul 1, 2007)

I knew there were other fans here! ^^ Thanks for posting.

Harry has the sharingan in this one? Interesting...I'll take a look.


----------



## YellowFlash23 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hm, I'm not a big fan of Harry and Naruto crossovers, but Harry with the Sharingan sounds pretty kickass. I'm definitely checking it out.


----------



## DLQwijibo (Jul 1, 2007)

I only just found this place today, the guys over on darklordpotter.net got me addicted to Naruto, and I found this thread as I was looking for HP/Naruto crossovers on google .

Ths story is very good, though its only just got past first year HPverse.

DLQ


----------



## nguyenlynn (Jul 28, 2008)

Title: Never Again 
Author: Nguyen Lynn
Rating: M
Genre: Action / Adventure / Drama
Summary: Dramatics occur and Harry finds himself in a new world.
Your Rating: ?/10
Your Comments: Since I'm the actual author, I'm not really sure what I'm suppose to say about this; as you've said, you'll read anything once, neh? =o


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jul 30, 2008)

The thread lives  

Thanks for the fic  Although your summary doesn't tell me much about the plot. I'll check it out later today.


----------



## Omega (Oct 6, 2008)

still keepin this up? Damn...ive been resurected once more! well im happy for you that youve gotten this thread up n runnin


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well the only way it'd get deleted is if a mod decided it wasn't worth keeping. It's been dead for quite a while, though. I guess there just isn't much interest in this sort of thing, especially since HP isn't anime related.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ohh.look at the HP/Naruto crossover's.hmm........which one to read first?


----------



## Shawny (Oct 7, 2008)

Well... I wouldn't say that there's _no_ interest.  After all, there are at least two Naruto x Harry Potter crossover communities on FF.net.

 and 

Both of these communities list over 80 fanfics each.

Hmm...  I have a favorite Naruto x HP crossover fanfic.  But I can't remember the title or find the link to it right now.  I liked it because it was unique in that it's not the usual Naruto-and-Co.-go-to-Hogwarts-to-protect-Harry-Potter-plot.  Instead, Harry is related to Iruka (they're cousins).  FYI: there's a bit of KakaIru shonen-ai in it.  It was also well written.

If I remember the title or find the link again, I'll post it here.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh, sorry  I was talking about on NF. I guess I should have specified.

Thanks for the links, though.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmm.....I wonder if should try to do one.......busy doing a Naruto and random fantasy crossover right now.Y'know with elves and wizards and etc that you find in all the other fantasy books,but if i have enough time i may give it a try.


----------



## Javs (Oct 8, 2008)

As long as the crossover is written well, I find no reason to dislike it. And I love seeing how the different characters interact, but only when they're kept IC .

I'll just advertise my own fic then : 

*Title:* Akatsuki in Hogwarts
*Genre:* Humor/General
*Rating:* T
*Summary:* For some unexplained reason, the Akatsuki are now professors. The goal is not to kill, maim, or capture, but to teach. S-Rank Missing Nin are surprisingly effective, yet unorthodox, teachers. Crack, yet very much believable.

Excerpt of first chapter:
_
"I am Uchiha Itachi," he said in slightly accented English, though still managing his perfectly bland tone. His voice was soft, the class had the unexplainable urge to strain their ears to listen. "You may call me Professor Uchiha."

Itachi paused and allowed his eyes to sweep over the youthful faces in the room (who have now grown silent). He twirled the kunai expertly a few times, tossed it lightly, before grasping it with ease and stabbing it on the student's desk before him. The class stared dumbstruck as the weapon landed with a 'thunk'. The pointed end was buried in the worn down wood, in the millimeter gap between the pointer and middle finger of the unfortunate soul who had decided to sit in front that day.

The boy stared at the blade for five seconds before fainting with a strangled sort of scream.

"Oh my God, Neville!"

"Bloody fu-"

"I will be teaching you how to defend against your so-called "Dark Arts"," Itachi continued without missing a beat, completely ignoring the small crowd that had gathered forward to help in the attempt to revive the fainted boy. "If you are weak-willed," his eyes flickered momentarily to the still unconscious Neville, "it may be in your best interest to drop this class in favor of something less stressing. Like raising herbs and weeds," he said all this in a monotone. The class wasn't sure whether to take this seriously or not, though they were leaning towards the former._

.

Enjoy the epic crack .


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 8, 2008)

Itachifan727 said:


> Hmm.....I wonder if should try to do one.......busy doing a Naruto and random fantasy crossover right now.Y'know with elves and wizards and etc that you find in all the other fantasy books,but if i have enough time i may give it a try.



Just remember that HP crossovers have been done enough that you have to come up with something pretty original to make it work. "Main characters receive invitation to Hogwarts" gets old after 500 different versions 



dolphinabottle said:


> As long as the crossover is written well, I find no reason to dislike it. And I love seeing how the different characters interact, but only when they're kept IC .



My thoughts exactly  



> I'll just advertise my own fic then :
> 
> *Title:* Akatsuki in Hogwarts
> *Genre:* Humor/General
> ...



If I wasn't doing three things at once right now I'd go read that. As it is, it may have to wait until later this week.


----------



## Shawny (Oct 8, 2008)

*@dolphinabottle:*  LOL!  

I usually don't read crack fics, but that excerpt was pure win!  I think I will have to make an exception for yours and check it out!



Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> Just remember that HP crossovers have been done enough that you have to come up with something pretty original to make it work. "Main characters receive invitation to Hogwarts" gets old after 500 different versions



Agreed.  I've been mildly tempted to try my hand at a Naruto x HP crossover once or twice.  If I ever do, I'm definitely going to avoid that overused plot device!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 8, 2008)

Speaking of crack fics and overused plot devices, here's a fic I found that's made in response to "lazy" HP crossovers:



They're all quite funny  Here's an excerpt from ficlet 3:



> "Hey, hey, so you're that Potter Harry guy?"
> 
> Harry gave the blond guy grinning manically at him a wary look. Sure, that Naruto guy was a Gryffindor too, but... He seemed perpetually obscenely happy, he looked about fifteen and yet had just arrived at Hogwarts now (where the hell was he from? Everyone was acting as if transfer students from nowhere were NORMAL), and besides he'd sat at the Ravenclaw table to eat the other day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 8, 2008)

> A second later Sasuke had flickered from view, and reappeared nose to nose with Draco.
> 
> "If you're so jealous, I can't do anything about your lack of virginity, but I sure can help you become a girl."
> 
> ...



EPIC win!So funny man,you deserve reps.Do you mind if i post the 1st chappy of my FF here to see if you guys like it?Dont wanna start more if no one gonna read it.........


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 9, 2008)

If it's a crossover, then go ahead


----------



## Shawny (Oct 9, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> Speaking of crack fics and overused plot devices, here's a fic I found that's made in response to "lazy" HP crossovers:
> 
> 
> 
> They're all quite funny  Here's an excerpt from ficlet 3:



  Hahaha!  Thanks for sharing.  Now I'll have to check out the other crack fics!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 9, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> If it's a crossover, then go ahead



Yeah it is......hmm.......now it takes place in the 6th book,so if you have not read that there will be spoilers.

*Title:*
_A Year In the Life of a Defense Against the Dark Arts teacher_

Author: Itachifan727
Rating:T-M
Genre:Adv.,Comedy,Action.

Chapter 1-The Invitation


*Spoiler*: __ 



*"Aw,man that mission was the best!I can't wait for a new one!I love that sweaty feeling you get after accomplishing a mission.Don't you Sakura-chan?" Naruto said,smiling and walking through the streets of Konoha,the sky a bright blue,along with his pink-haired teammate.

"No,what kind of an idiot are you?Sasuke,isn't Naruto so stupid?" Sakura remarked,turning her head towards the other male of their group,the local heartthrob,Uchiha Sasuke.

Sasuke just sighed and ignored them both,lost in his fantasies about gaining enough power to kill his brother.The power he had stolen from the deceased Orochimaru was not enough,he needed more!So enveloped in his thoughts about Itachi he accidentally bumped into someone.Sasuke fell to the floor,cursing

"Kakashi,watch where the hell you are going!Geez...you ruined my .....uhmm...mental training I was doing."

Kakashi turned around to face Sasuke,his face practically glued to his book,and said

"No,Sasuke you watch where you are going.It was your fault not mine.Stop blaming other people for things you do wrong."

Sasuke shot a murderous glare upwards at his sensei that quickly turned to confusion.He pointed in the sky saying

"Look!Is that an.....?"

Naruto jumped up and down saying

"Yeah,I think it is!But what's it doing in broad daylight?"

Sakura turned towards their sensei and said

"What could it be for?Why is it here?"

Kakashi dislodged himself long enough from his book to look up and say

"An owl?That's strange.......they are usually not out during the day....Oi,it has something in its beak!"

Kakashi held out his hand and waited for the owl to swoop past.It did,dropping a letter in Kakashi outstretched hand,then circled a few times,looking for somewhere to roost, and landed in Sasuke's hair.Sasuke groaned and tried to pull the bird off of him,but to no use,any harder and its talons would rip out a chunk of his hair.

Naruto was laughing,rolling around on the gournd yelling

"Hahahaha!I see that someone actually likes your hairdo,Sasuke!Bwaahahaha!"

Sasuke shot Naruto an angry glare and told him to shut up.The two were just about to start a brawl right in the middle of the street,when Sakura remarked

"Sensei,what is in the letter?What's it say?"

Kakashi turned around to face his students,holding out the letter.His eyes quickly traveled over the ornate script,which read


Dear Mr.Hatake,

We would like to inform you that you have been accepted to teach at our school,Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry.You have qualified for the teaching position for one of our subjects,due to your uncanny ability to get out of dangerous situations unscathed,and also because you have very talented and unique abilities.If you wish to take your position as a Hogwarts instructor,you must return your response using owl post by July 5th.

Best Regards,
Albus Dumbledore
Albus Dumbledore

~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Harry sighed and looked at the clock.It shone 11:55 in red digital letters.He clutched the letter from Dumbledore hopefully.In the letter it had said that Dumbledore was going to pick him up early,for some reason he did not know why,then drop him off at the Burrow,so he could spend the rest of the summer with his friends Ron and Hermione.

He had already packed his trunk and most of his things early,excited to get going.He absolutely hated the Durselys,his uncle and aunt always screaming at him and treating him like garbage and his cousin Dudely,so fat and pink you could mistake him for a pig,always teasing Harry and beating him up.His heart went up to his stomach,butterflies flying in his gut,at the thought of being taken away from this place a whole two months early.

Harry heard a noise and leaped down the stairs,trunks in hand,hoping it was Dumbledore.It was not Dumbledore, however,just his uncle Vermon,sitting on the couch in the living room.He saw Harry and called

"Oy,you,boy!Get down here right now!Think you could sneak off with your crackpot teacher without saying goodbye to your aunt and cousin Dudders,did you?"

Harry sighed resignedly and sat down on the couch across from uncle Vermon,putting his bags on the floor.The silence continued like that for another half-hour,Harry getting anxious.What happened to Dumbledore to make him late?He jumped as he heard a snapping noise right next to him and heard his uncle scream in fright.He looked in the direction of the noise and his hear lept.There Dumbledore was,dusting off some dust with his left hand.Harry noticed something funny about his right.He gasped as Dumbledore pulled up his sleeve,exclaiming

"Sir,your hand!"

Dumbledore looked in Harry's direction,his eyes giving that soul-penetrating stare they always did.He said

"Ah,I see that you already packed.Good,as we have not much time as it is.Come along now,grab my arm and we must go!"

Harry watched as Dumbledore pulled out his wand and pointed it as his schoolbags and Hedwig's cage,making them disappear instantly.Ignoring uncle Vermin's gasps and sputters of "WIZARDS!" and "MAGIC"! Harry grabbed onto Dumbledore's left arm.The two poofed away in a wisp of smoke,leaving uncle Vermon,his face purple and his mustache quivering in fear,to give a long sigh of relief.

*

End to ch1

Yeah,I am big Kakashi fan,sop I dunno if all of team seven will make a full appearance or just short cameos every few chappy and the.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Oct 9, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> You think it's strange with Naruto? I read a Tetris/HP crossover once. It was written by an author who had made it his mission to have at least one HP crossover in every section of ff.net.
> 
> 
> 
> Just the first one? The books are way better than the movies.



Tetris with Harry Potter? How did he manage that one?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay,yea that is weird.I doubt that it is even possible.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh, but it _is_ possible. See for yourself:


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow,that ws really weird and dumb.Hahah!


----------



## Jagon Fox (Oct 11, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> Oh, but it _is_ possible. See for yourself:



okay i gotta see this for myself! 


wow that was pointless!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 11, 2008)

There's only so much you can do with tetris in a fanfic


----------



## Shawny (Oct 21, 2008)

Shawny said:


> Hmm...  I have a favorite Naruto x HP crossover fanfic.  But I can't remember the title or find the link to it right now.  I liked it because it was unique in that it's not the usual Naruto-and-Co.-go-to-Hogwarts-to-protect-Harry-Potter-plot.  Instead, Harry is related to Iruka (they're cousins).  FYI: there's a bit of KakaIru shonen-ai in it.  It was also well written.
> 
> If I remember the title or find the link again, I'll post it here.



I found it!  Hmm... After re-reading it, I noticed a few plot holes in it that I missed the first time around.  But it's still fun to read - mostly because the plot isn't so predictable!  I don't usually read shonen-ai and I like it.

Title: *Running Home*
Author: *kirallie *on FF.net
Summary: HP crossover. est. KakaIru eventual HarryNeji. On the run from both Death Eaters and the Ministry, Harry flees the Wizarding world to search for his sole remaining family member. Of course, since he's Harry Potter nothing ever goes right.

Link:


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 21, 2008)

Okay, thanks for finding it  I should probably make a list of these on the OP. *goes to do so*


----------



## Narutoboyluver (Nov 20, 2009)

Oooo! I'm kinda new to these forums things, but I've got a good one! (Acutally, it's two) 

Naruto and the Goblet of Fire 

Naruto and the Deathly Hallows  (the sequel to the preivous)

Their both written by this AMAZING author named Reidluver and her stories are awesome! They *ARE NOT* your every day "hire a shinobi to go to Hogwarts" thing. They didn't even want to go to Hogwarts! Its very unique and doesn't have the same stupid cliches that other stories like that have. For example--the main shinobi are Naruto, Kakashi, and Gaara! Sounds weird, but it works. 

Really! Go and read it! Nothing like any other crossover you've ever read.

Oh, and I don't write crossovers, but I have an account there two!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations, Narutoboy  They sound promising.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 25, 2009)

Ahh........I read those! I love em!


----------



## Inner Self (Oct 27, 2010)

One of my favorites was a NarutoxHarry Potter, non romance (i detest mixed world romance) or "canon" romance (there still aren't solid pairings in Naruto!)

Summoning a Mouse

It's incomplete but a wonderful start.  I wish I could find more like this.  I'm so eager to read one I started one of my own:  Haruno Sakura and the War of Two Worlds.  If anyone knows of one like the above mentioned, please redirect me!


----------



## Hadz (Nov 20, 2010)

Harry Potter and Naruto... LOL, by definition these two don't really cross well at all. Unless it's a crack fic or parody. But there are exceptions xD Even in those exceptions there's a bit of mehhh places, but it's for fun xD 

>Over the Hills and Far Away, Uchiha Potter, Naruto and the Goblet of Fire, Naruto and the Deathly Hallows, the first fic listed one especially, are full of win 

I do love my crossovers  

Here's a few: 

*Title:* 
*Author:* Sophie3 
*Rating:* T
*Genre:* Family/Drama
*Summary:* HP/Naruto It was the kind of stupid crazy thing that would happen in one of ero-sensei’s novels. But this Potter kid was Sasuke’s family, which made him Team 7 family and there was no way in hell they were going to let any murdering brother take that away
*Your Rating:* 9/10 [Because it's not finished yet, it's still a W.I.P]
*Your Comments:* Starts with slow pacing, but its all wonderfully explained! Nice action, spelling errors throughout the first half, but it gets better, and an original take on the “Harry is Sasuke’s cousin”. One of my favourite x-overs going! And in my top 3 HP x-overs. Honestly, the emotional side of things are handled beautifully.

*Title:* 
*Author:* Phoenyxx
*Rating:* T
*Genre:* Humor
*Summary:* Kakashi Hatake and his excerpts of the wizarding world. Hogwarts, ministry politics, Mangekyou Sharingan and...sparking school spirit? "Don't take me as alien! I know your politics." The wizards shared a look. "Alien as foreigner. Here. The-saurus says."
*Your Rating:* 9/10 [Because it's not finished yet, it's still a W.I.P]
*Your Comments:* This fic is simply hilarious. Creepy Kakashi makes for an absolutely hilarious trip to Hogwarts! Check this one out!

*Title:* 
*Author:* Orodruin
*Rating:* T
*Genre:* Family
*Summary:* A personal matter can never stay personal forever. Voldemort wreaks havoc, Kakashi struggles to find balance between his duty and protecting his brother, Harry tries not to get involved, and being declared AWOL is the least of their troubles. APM Sequel.
*Your Rating:* 9/10 [Complete]
*Your Comments:* It does have a prequel [], which admittedly on it's own is still very good, but you can read SoI without it. I much preferred this to it's prequel. Very well written with an engaging storyline and it doesn't really fall as deeply into the cliche of many HP/N crossovers. It has it's share of originality. 

*Title:* 
*Author:* SalineRabbits 
*Rating:* T
*Genre:* Angst/Adventure
*Summary:* Six months after the attack of Kyuubi, Hatake Kakashi is being hunted by a merciless traitor. In order to protect him, Sandaime is forced to send him far away, to a land of magic and wizards
*Your Rating:* 7/10 [Because it's not finished yet, it's still a W.I.P]
*Your Comments:* Good character development. Updates are slow, but it’s written very well, especially Kakashi and the Golden Trio.

*Title:* 
*Author:* Tandtroll 
*Rating:* T
*Genre:* Gen
*Summary:* He is far away from home on a mission gone wrong. The road back home is a bumpy one for a young Hatake Kakashi
*Your Rating:* 7/10 [Because it's not finished yet, it's still a W.I.P]
*Your Comments:* Good character development. Updates are slow.

*Title:* 
*Author:* Warriora 
*Rating:* T
*Genre:* Gen
*Summary:* Sasuke wants revenge. Naruto wants his friend back. Dumbledore has the solution. Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura travel to Hogwarts to protect Harry while Dumbledore, Akatsuki, and Voldemort conspire in the background. Shippuuden, Half-Blood Prince.
*Your Rating:* 8/10 [Because it's not finished yet, it's still a W.I.P]
*Your Comments:* Different to the standard crossovers, and all the more interesting for it. Focus on the bromance. Not yaoi.

*Title:* 
*Author:* NorthernHarrier 
*Rating:* T
*Genre:* Adventure/Fantasy
*Summary:* After Harry's second year in Hogwarts, Dumbledore had to make a choice. After word got out that Sirius Black was on the loose, Dumbledore was forced to make that choice. Enter Hatake Kakashi. 
*Your Rating:* 10/10 [Complete]
*Your Comments:* Simply one of the best crossovers I’ve read. Also now with a sequel featuring Itachi Uchiha, , which looks just as good.


----------

